# Stock power fiqures for R34 GTR - Anyone?



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

So has anyone dynoed or know what the power at the wheels and crank is?

Cheers


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Try this link.

http://www.gtr.co.uk 
Click on Technical
Click on the GTR34 
Enjoy


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

officially 280bhp. and in reality about 320bhp i think?


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks guys.

But what I'm really after is the drivetrain bhp loss on stock R34 GTRs.

Anyone dynoed their car when it was stock?


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Hi Weka,

Long time no talk.

Stock R34 GTR power figure:

My friend's 99 R34 GTR in Thailand. On a 2WD Dyno jet chassis dyno, 290 HP at the rear wheel. He told me most R34 GTR in Thailand have between 285~300 HP at the rear wheel

A 2000 R34 GTR here in California, on Dyno Test System 4WD chassis dyno, 308 HP at all 4 wheels.

My 02' V-spec II Nur put out 330~340 HP at all 4 wheels on a Dyno Test System 4WD chassis dyno.

My friend's R34 GTR in Hong Kong put out ~285 HP to all 4 wheels on a 4WD Australian Dyno Dynamic chassis dyno.

Jeff


----------

